# 1,000 acre qdm for lease



## shane111 (Aug 20, 2006)

This tract has been trophy managed for the past 25 years. Lots of creeks, oak bottoms and mixed pine and hardwood. The tract has not been hunted in the past three years. Fourteen hunters max.
The property is located in Toombs County. Food plots through out the property. Planted in oats, wheat, peas, clover. $950.00 per member.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 20, 2006)

shane111 said:
			
		

> This tract has been trophy managed for the past 25 years. Lots of creeks, oak bottoms and mixed pine and hardwood. The tract has not been hunted in the past three years. Fourteen hunters max.




Where?


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 20, 2006)

Might help to give a little more info such as.....

The county it is in
Price
Are you looking for a few members or all 14
Camping facilities / Power & Water

Good luck this year.


----------



## chughes (Aug 20, 2006)

where is this and how much?


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2006)

chughes said:
			
		

> where is this and how much?


----------



## shane111 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Update*

The property is in Toombs County. Food plots through out property. Planted in oats, wheat, peas, clover. $950.00 per member.
At this time there are 13 memberships avalible plus me. There is only 14 memberships total.


----------



## metheridge (Oct 10, 2006)

shane111 said:


> The property is in Toombs County. Food plots through out property. Planted in oats, wheat, peas, clover. $950.00 per member.
> At this time there are 13 memberships avalible plus me. There is only 14 memberships total.



Do you still have any memberships open on this lease?

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT 2007 SEASON  THERE ARE 3 OF US


----------



## pinefarmer (Dec 19, 2006)

was this a club last year? If so where did all the member's go.. let me know a lil more info..352-625-6172 or email


----------



## scott mclain (Dec 20, 2006)

Is there a lodge or campsite, power, water?


----------



## champ (Feb 1, 2007)

1000 acres+14 hunters=poor deer harvest. 70 acres a piece? Not enough hunters in the woods to get them up and moving. But everybody has to be a "trophy hunter". Good luck guys.


----------



## cnichols33 (Mar 18, 2007)

shane111 said:


> This tract has been trophy managed for the past 25 years. Lots of creeks, oak bottoms and mixed pine and hardwood. The tract has not been hunted in the past three years. Fourteen hunters max.
> The property is located in Toombs County. Food plots through out the property. Planted in oats, wheat, peas, clover. $950.00 per member.




Shane do you have any spots left?


----------



## Vapor 300 (Mar 18, 2007)

Shane , What part of Toombs? Is it on the River? Do you have a map of the area ?  PM , me please . Who property is it ?  If you are in town come by the hospital and let me know .... ask for Tim in Engineering .


----------

